# Fesplatten Jumper setzen



## Fr0stY (12. Mai 2010)

Hi, 
Das mag für viele vielleicht eine dumme Frage sein, aber ich würde gerne wissen, ob bzw. wie ich die Jumper setzen muss bei meinen beiden Platten, da eine grade erst dazu gekommen ist, und zwar eine Samsung Spinpoint F3. OS soll wider (ich formatiere jetzt ersmal, C soll die Wd sein und D die Samsung) auf einer WD Caviar Blue laufen. Jumper habe ich bisher keine gesetzt, falls man das heutzutage überhaupt noch macht .

System sieht so aus:
Windows Xp 32 Bit
X3350 (Q9450) 
Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3R
4GB A-Data Ram
512MB PowerColor Radeon HD4850 
WD Caviar SE16 320GB
Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 1TB

Mfg.


----------



## klefreak (12. Mai 2010)

bei SATA braucht es normalerweise keine Jumper mehr (außer man muss damit die HDD aus kompatibilitätsgründen in ihrer speichergröße kastrieren)

mfg


----------



## sanQn (12. Mai 2010)

Die jumpierung für Master/Slave waren nur bei Pata Laufwerken nötig (die mit den breiten, flachen Kabeln). Bei den neuen Sata Laufwerken (schmales Kabel) ist keine jumpierung notwendig, da pro Kabel nur ein Laufwerk angeschlossen wird und dadurch die Geschichte mit Master/Slave entfällt.


----------



## mattinator (12. Mai 2010)

Die Reihenfolge der Laufwerke bei SATA-Festplatten legt man mittels der Reihenfolge der SATA-Controller und -Anschlüsse fest. Weiterhin kann man im BIOS i.d.R. die Controller- und Laufwerksreihenfolge noch ändern.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. Mai 2010)

Die Jumper bei SATA Platten sind für ältere Mainboards, die den SATA II Standart nicht richtig untersützen, mit dem Jumper schaltest auf 150MB/s SATAI um.


----------



## sch.zappel (4. Juni 2010)

hallo...habe das gleiche problem....wo und wie muss ich die sj103 auf 150 jumpern?.....vielen dank für eine antwort...gruß zappel


----------



## klefreak (4. Juni 2010)

@sch.zappel

wenn es dafür keinen expliziten Jumper bei de rFestplatte gibt (sollte dann auch die "funktion" aufgedruckt sein..) dann kann mna die HDD nicht "hardwaremäßig" umschalten, das ginge dann nur mit zb HITACHI-FEATURE-TOOL das man als bootcd startet und dann die HDD in einen anderen modus zwingen kann..
ABER: du brauchst einen Rechner an dem die HDD erkannt wird und man kann auch die HDD schrotten wen man nicht aufpasst !

mfg Klemens


----------

